# Fantasy/Classic Soap and Drama > Banners and Fan-Art > General Soap/Drama Pictures >  carla bonner neighbours promo pics

## samantha nixon



----------


## Jessie Wallace

Hey there is nothing there

----------


## Chris_2k11

I can see them.

----------


## Jessie Wallace



----------


## Jessie Wallace



----------


## Jessie Wallace



----------


## Jessie Wallace



----------


## di marco

> Hey there is nothing there


yeh i cant see them either

----------


## Debs

i cant see the first ones either.

----------


## ~*~Leanne~*~

cool pics

----------


## samantha nixon

i can the only one i cant see is the very first one as it has an x

----------


## di marco

> i can the only one i cant see is the very first one as it has an x


i cant see any of your ones, they all hav x's in

----------


## samantha nixon

well i dont no how to change them then sorry

----------


## Stevie H

http://www.carla-bonner.co.uk/Media/...sPromo2001.jpg
http://www.carla-bonner.co.uk/Media/...sPromo2002.jpg 
http://www.carla-bonner.co.uk/Media/...sPromo2003.jpg
http://www.carla-bonner.co.uk/Media/...sPromo2004.jpg
http://www.carla-bonner.co.uk/Media/...sPromo2005.jpg
http://www.carla-bonner.co.uk/Media/...sPromo2006.jpg
http://www.carla-bonner.co.uk/Media/...sPromo2007.jpg
http://www.carla-bonner.co.uk/Media/...sPromo2008.jpg

To get the pics at the top of the topic to work, just copy their file link (I've posted them above). Then paste it in your address bar, and press Enter and they load up.

----------


## di marco

> http://www.carla-bonner.co.uk/Media/...sPromo2001.jpg
> http://www.carla-bonner.co.uk/Media/...sPromo2002.jpg 
> http://www.carla-bonner.co.uk/Media/...sPromo2003.jpg
> http://www.carla-bonner.co.uk/Media/...sPromo2004.jpg
> http://www.carla-bonner.co.uk/Media/...sPromo2005.jpg
> http://www.carla-bonner.co.uk/Media/...sPromo2006.jpg
> http://www.carla-bonner.co.uk/Media/...sPromo2007.jpg
> http://www.carla-bonner.co.uk/Media/...sPromo2008.jpg
> 
> To get the pics at the top of the topic to work, just copy their file link (I've posted them above). Then paste it in your address bar, and press Enter and they load up.


thanks, but the links still dont work for me

----------


## samantha nixon

them ones dont work either

----------


## Stevie H

Weird, I guess just go on www.carla-bonner.co.uk directly to see them.

----------


## samantha nixon

yeah im not sure whether you can have that link on there as you have to ask permission

----------

